# nosework



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie likes nosework also. Just starting on Anise after passing Birch.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Maddie likes nosework also. Just starting on Anise after passing Birch.


Roxy and I are starting on Anise too. Nosework has been a great activity for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We love nose work. We were just certified in Birch in November and our first trial is in February. We are starting NW IV classes next month. It's a great activity.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the intention of our club is to have an ORT this coming year, I'm hoping Raider will be ready for it. He is a very enthusiastic and quick worker. And we have so much fun doing it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going to be having Rusty (and Kerrie Ann) in K9 Nose Works starting very soon. I think it's going to be a lot of fun, and from the videos I have seen (and your feedback) the pups will love it.

Also, there are trials next month, and I signed up to volunteer so I can learn more about the sport, and talk to people competing. It should be a lot of fun indeed


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

CA has tons of trials. FL is averaging about 1 a year!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> CA has tons of trials. FL is averaging about 1 a year!


 Oh only one trial per year? That's a bit low no? haha


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll say. It may take me 4 years just to get my title. It just hasn't caught on here yet. We averaged about 70 dogs at our NW 1\2 trial recently. I'd be happy with 3 chances a year.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I hope your state grows and has more Nose Work trials. Now I'm waiting to hear back from these trainers I emailed! They take forever to reply


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty is now enrolled into "Introduction to K9 Nose Work" and the class starts on March 16th. I can't wait to get started with the training, and I hope we can enter trials sometime this year!

Maybe Rusty and I can win some trials and titles in the near future.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*yippee!!!*

Our club sponsored an ORT today, I only entered for birch and anise. We haven't done much practicing outside of our weekly classes and I missed half of the last set, so I wasn't sure how we would do, but my Raider passed both the birch and anise today! I am so proud of him. He was a little goofy on the first test which was birch but I was patient, and after several times around the boxes he alerted, second test he had settled down some and after a couple times up and down the row of boxes quickly found the box with the anise scent in it. It was really quite thrilling to watch him work, and very satisfying to get our scorebook back with his passes noted in them. Think we will continue on with this sport.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job, and can I ask how tough is it to get your dog to alert? Or how long did it take your Raider to learn it etc. 

I can't wait to see how Rusty does soon! I want to enroll my Brittany who should be perfect for Nose Work, but her Rally class starts next week...and I don't want to be unfocused having a dog in two classes at the same time. 

It might be ok, but I want all my dogs in K9 Nose Work one day. It looks like a blast, and good for the pups


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

It is fun.  How long it takes depends on your instructor and your dog. Typically 6 months before you start on odor. Our classes were kind of expensive for us so we did 6 weeks, skipped six and went back. We finished NW IV, but got our ORT for birch after NW III. We just had our first trial. Not many chances in Florida.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Tayla's Mom. This gives me an idea on how long it will take. The instructor did say it will take a while, and I'll work hard at the training. It would be awesome for a trial later this year.

But we are no where near that point right now. I'm just going to have fun and learn with my pups


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Today, Rusty and I had our first K9 Nose Work class and we both loved it! K9 Nose Work classes are way different than agility and Rally. It's focused on having fun, and I really enjoyed what we did today.

Rusty is an awesome dog, and was one of the fastest to find the three boxes with food. But Rusty knew the trainer had food behind her back, and he had to put on a show to earn a reward (in his mind at least) lol So Rusty would sit, wait for a food reward for the first run. Did not get one, and then began his search.

The second run was even more effort from Rusty to get a treat from the trainer haha. He sat, then a down...and when that did not work...Rusty did a few barks. I had a hard time not laughing as Rusty did his best for a treat reward.

After the trainer did not give any, Rusty went and found all three boxes real fast again. The third round, Rusty tried to jump on the trainer to get treats...but like the other two times...the trainer won't give into Rusty's charm. After the second time, I think Rusty figured out that the trainer with treats behind her back=No rewards etc...so he gave up much faster on the third run

Over all Rusty searches very fast, and I'm so proud of him today  

He did a great job and I can't wait for the next class. Good times and I think Rusty is going to be real good at K9 Nose Work.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Update, 

Rusty is doing great with his searches, and I'm really enjoying the classes big time. So is Rusty too. I'm looking forward to more training, and I want to start odor now haha.

Also, I'm training the same content with my Brittany and Pomeranian as well. All will be K9 Nose Work champs one day!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still liking nosework. It is a lot of fun, we are now starting to do exterior and car searches. Weather is finally better so we can get outside. And I am starting a beginner series of classes on April with my youngest dog, Tugg. I am hoping by the end of the year he will be ready for the ORT and Raider will be able to start the actual trialing portion of Nosework.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish you and your pups the best of luck! I'm hoping Rusty will be ready for the ORT in the near future, and I hope to have our first trial later this fall or so.

A lot is planned, and having a blast in the mean time.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

It's been fun reading this thread and has me curious about what exactly Nosework is. I've been reading about it online. How does nosework differ from tracking?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

In tracking you are searching for a human scent. Nose work you are searching for a specific artificial scent, not a human scent. I.e. the scent of birch is the beginning scent for NACSW nose work. You have to be able to single out that scent from other scents in the area and locate that scent only. Next scent would be anise, then clove. You don't want them tracking the human scent that hid the birch. Tayla is good at tracking my scent so once I do a hide for birch I walk all over the yard to force her to focus on the birch scent and not my scent.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tayla's Mom said:


> In tracking you are searching for a human scent. Nose work you are searching for a specific artificial scent, not a human scent. I.e. the scent of birch is the beginning scent for NACSW nose work. You have to be able to single out that scent from other scents in the area and locate that scent only. Next scent would be anise, then clove. You don't want them tracking the human scent that hid the birch. Tayla is good at tracking my scent so once I do a hide for birch I walk all over the yard to force her to focus on the birch scent and not my scent.


Thanks! That is very helpful in knowing the difference between the two.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Two friends and I volunteered to help at a NW1 trial this past weekend. It was a real eye opener. It was held at a minor league baseball field, I was a steward in the morning and a score runner in the afternoon. Being the score runner offered me the chance to watch exterior, container and vehicle searches while gathering up score sheets. Being able to observe really helped me understand how difficult this sport is, and this was NW1. And I also noticed that handlers and dogs from other sports, conformation, agility, obedience all were participating. It was a blast.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Josie and I are on our 4th week of intro to nosework and she loves it. It's been interesting figuring out her treat value. Amazingly, hot dogs work great for her obedience class, but not at all for nosework. We have to go higher, with chicken, beef, liver, etc. She has the loudest nose sniffing out of her class of 7.  Will be definitely signing her up for continued classes. Hoping one day to enter her in a trial. 

Our instructor has encouraged us to volunteer at trials, but they only have one in Michigan and I'm unable to attend this year. Where was the one located at that you volunteered at?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Update on Rusty's Nose Work class. He is doing great, and finding odor like a champ! I'm looking forward to more training, and I hope we can trial sometime next year!

Also, my Brittany is doing awesome in Nose Work as well. They both love the class a lot


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Update on Rusty's Nose Work class. He is doing great, and finding odor like a champ! I'm looking forward to more training, and I hope we can trial sometime next year!
> 
> Also, my Brittany is doing awesome in Nose Work as well. They both love the class a lot


It's so much fun watching them doing something so naturally. Josie and I are on our third week of Intro to Odor and she is doing very well. She gets very excited when I get the boxes out and arrange them in the back yard for some practice.  That gives me the confidence that she is enjoying her classes.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> It's so much fun watching them doing something so naturally. Josie and I are on our third week of Intro to Odor and she is doing very well. She gets very excited when I get the boxes out and arrange them in the back yard for some practice.  That gives me the confidence that she is enjoying her classes.


Yep! The same thing happens with my pups. They get very excited when we practice at home, and both dogs RUN when we are going into the building where the class is bringing held haha

My Brittany's confidence has improved so much because of Nose Work class/training!  

I'm very happy with the results, and we are a little ahead of your class. We are in the third session of Nose Work...and we just finished up Intro to Odor a few weeks ago.

Good stuff, and I'm looking forward to more results and trials one day. It should be a blast indeed


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going to my first K9 Nose Works seminar this weekend! I was able to get a working spot, and I have two dogs I want to take. Rusty and my Brittany Kerrie Ann.

Both have been training at the same time, and pretty even...but I think I'll take my golden. Rusty will love it I'm sure.

Here are the details if anyone else is interested in going:

Nosy Mutts

Click on the "Upcoming Events" tab for full details. The seminar is with NACSW co-founder, Ron Gaunt. It should be a lot of fun and great information. 

I love the Nose Work sport, and I hope to be in trials early next year if I can


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We're still training in Nosework and having a blast doing it. Think we're gonna enter an element trial in December, at least we will try, Nosework has become so popular they have draws for the trials. Last night at class we were doing an exercise to teach the dogs to work away from us. Metal chairs lined up in the middle of the ring, scent on one of them. We were across the ring from the dogs and on our command they had to independently go and search. First two times Raider nailed it, on the third try he must have thought it was an obedience recall, came in, fronted perfectly and did a perfect independent finish. I burst out laughing, our instructor burst out laughing and so did everyone else in our class. My silly Raider thought he was the star of the class. I did try it again and he got it right this time, but it reminded me that it doesn't really matter what you do with your dogs, as long as you have fun doing it.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All my Goldies like is 'bird smell' Pheasents, Quail, Duck, Goose, even a Dove, if they must.....!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

my4goldens said:


> We're still training in Nosework and having a blast doing it. Think we're gonna enter an element trial in December, at least we will try, Nosework has become so popular they have draws for the trials. Last night at class we were doing an exercise to teach the dogs to work away from us. Metal chairs lined up in the middle of the ring, scent on one of them. We were across the ring from the dogs and on our command they had to independently go and search. First two times Raider nailed it, on the third try he must have thought it was an obedience recall, came in, fronted perfectly and did a perfect independent finish. I burst out laughing, our instructor burst out laughing and so did everyone else in our class. My silly Raider thought he was the star of the class. I did try it again and he got it right this time, but it reminded me that it doesn't really matter what you do with your dogs, as long as you have fun doing it.


That is great! Josie and I just completed our Intro to Scent class tonight. We are now off for the month of October.

Your class sounds a bit more technical than ours, which I think is great. Mine is a bit too relaxed. We've only been doing outside searches for the past 6 - 8 weeks because our building was hit by a tornado. We haven't had any type of searches that you might encounter at your first trial. At this point, after two classes, I thought I would feel more prepared to enter a trial, but I don't have a clue what to do. Unfortunately, this is the only instructor in my area. I like her, but just don't feel like I'm being prepared for a trial, but more just having "fun". 

Best of luck to you and Raider! He sounds like a super star.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

abradshaw71 said:


> That is great! Josie and I just completed our Intro to Scent class tonight. We are now off for the month of October.
> 
> Your class sounds a bit more technical than ours, which I think is great. Mine is a bit too relaxed. We've only been doing outside searches for the past 6 - 8 weeks because our building was hit by a tornado. We haven't had any type of searches that you might encounter at your first trial. At this point, after two classes, I thought I would feel more prepared to enter a trial, but I don't have a clue what to do. Unfortunately, this is the only instructor in my area. I like her, but just don't feel like I'm being prepared for a trial, but more just having "fun".
> 
> Best of luck to you and Raider! He sounds like a super star.


Sounds like you are having fun with this sport too. We had a good class last night, went on a field trip to a local train station. We did an exterior search with 5 finds. The wind was blowing pretty strongly, some of the dogs were having a tough time. I thought we would too, but darn if Raider didn't find all 5 finds in probably less than two minutes. I really like Nosework. My true love has always been obedience, and rally, have tried some agility too and always wanted to do some field. But unfortunately, I've had one lower back surgery, which left me with persistent left leg sciatica, nerve pain and weakness, and two separate cervical fusions, resulting with 4 fused discs in my neck. Nosework is easy on me physically and is just plain fun. Have fun with your dog too, and to be honest, that's what it's all about, having fun in any way we can with our dogs.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Sounds like you are having fun with this sport too. We had a good class last night, went on a field trip to a local train station. We did an exterior search with 5 finds. The wind was blowing pretty strongly, some of the dogs were having a tough time. I thought we would too, but darn if Raider didn't find all 5 finds in probably less than two minutes. I really like Nosework. My true love has always been obedience, and rally, have tried some agility too and always wanted to do some field. But unfortunately, I've had one lower back surgery, which left me with persistent left leg sciatica, nerve pain and weakness, and two separate cervical fusions, resulting with 4 fused discs in my neck. Nosework is easy on me physically and is just plain fun. Have fun with your dog too, and to be honest, that's what it's all about, having fun in any way we can with our dogs.


Yes I agree with you about Nose Work! It's just plain fun, and that's what its all about! My pups LOVES their classes, and we start a new session this weekend 

Can't wait to get closer and closer to a trial next year


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

my4goldens said:


> Sounds like you are having fun with this sport too. We had a good class last night, went on a field trip to a local train station. We did an exterior search with 5 finds. The wind was blowing pretty strongly, some of the dogs were having a tough time. I thought we would too, but darn if Raider didn't find all 5 finds in probably less than two minutes. I really like Nosework. My true love has always been obedience, and rally, have tried some agility too and always wanted to do some field. But unfortunately, I've had one lower back surgery, which left me with persistent left leg sciatica, nerve pain and weakness, and two separate cervical fusions, resulting with 4 fused discs in my neck. Nosework is easy on me physically and is just plain fun. Have fun with your dog too, and to be honest, that's what it's all about, having fun in any way we can with our dogs.


Go Raider! What a great night of nosework for you!  Our class is on hiatus for the month of October. Our instructor needs some time off. Hoping we'll be back at it in November and my biggest hope is to enter a trial next spring. I really like nosework and tracking. I'm on a business trip right now and my parents are taking care of Josie while I'm away. My mom called me last night to ask why Josie kept smelling my dad's truck. Josie was smelling the whole perimeter of his truck the other day and they thought it was odd. I think Josie has done one too many vehicle searches. 

I know that sciatica pain all too well, too. It's not fun. Glad you found something that you can continue doing with Raider.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> Go Raider! What a great night of nosework for you!  Our class is on hiatus for the month of October. Our instructor needs some time off. Hoping we'll be back at it in November and my biggest hope is to enter a trial next spring. I really like nosework and tracking. I'm on a business trip right now and my parents are taking care of Josie while I'm away. My mom called me last night to ask why Josie kept smelling my dad's truck. Josie was smelling the whole perimeter of his truck the other day and they thought it was odd. I think Josie has done one too many vehicle searches.
> 
> I know that sciatica pain all too well, too. It's not fun. Glad you found something that you can continue doing with Raider.


How long have you been in classes btw? I hope to be ready for some trials by Spring too. I started my Nose Work classes back in March of this year.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Melfice said:


> How long have you been in classes btw? I hope to be ready for some trials by Spring too. I started my Nose Work classes back in March of this year.


Josie and I started back in either March or April. We just completed our Birch scent class with flying colors.  While we are on break I need to keep working with her a few times a week so we stay on track. At least once a week, I will just hide treats in various places around my living room. I think that is her absolute favorite thing to do. I tell her to go "hide" and she runs upstairs and waits for me to call her down after I'm done hiding the treats.  I need to transition the treats to treats and scents so she's combining the two now.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> Josie and I started back in either March or April. We just completed our Birch scent class with flying colors.  While we are on break I need to keep working with her a few times a week so we stay on track. At least once a week, I will just hide treats in various places around my living room. I think that is her absolute favorite thing to do. I tell her to go "hide" and she runs upstairs and waits for me to call her down after I'm done hiding the treats.  I need to transition the treats to treats and scents so she's combining the two now.


Oh very cool! We have been on Birch for a few months now, and I have Birch scent at home I'm going to start using. It should be fun, and I need to start working on Nose Work training for my Pomeranian too. 

So much stuff to train and not enough time in the day. Something called work always get in the way haha


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Been taking lessons for several months with my young dog, Tugg. I think he is ready to take the ORT for birch and anise. He is very methodical in his searches, and has a very cute alert signal, he lightly taps the scent with his paw. I am very proud of him, now we have to find an ORT.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Been taking lessons for several months with my young dog, Tugg. I think he is ready to take the ORT for birch and anise. He is very methodical in his searches, and has a very cute alert signal, he lightly taps the scent with his paw. I am very proud of him, now we have to find an ORT.


Our nose work started a new session yesterday, and my pups love this class! They take their searches very serious, and their alert signal is not 100% there yet. Sometimes they will look at me, and other times they won't. But both my pups are doing AWESOME, and we are having fun. 

After this session, we will progress to the Advanced class and I think then we might be ready for an ORT for birch. We have not started on anise yet, but next year I'm hoping to start trials with my two pups.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

We've been off for the month of October. Starting again next week. Josie is ready for advanced work, too.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck to you and Josie in your new session! I bet she is having a lot of fun with you in class 

When do you think Josie will be ready for a trial? Soon?


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Good luck to you and Josie in your new session! I bet she is having a lot of fun with you in class
> 
> When do you think Josie will be ready for a trial? Soon?


I'm hoping by next spring she can trial for both nosework and tracking. She does a bit better in nosework than tracking, but we've done more classes and practice with nosework. There are only a couple of trials offered in Michigan for both nosework and tracking, so I need to be ready for them by next May and June. 

I really like my nosework instructor but she hasn't given me any type of indication as to whether Josie is ready or not.  It's a bit frustrating. She also doesn't inform us about upcoming trials. She, on the other hand, enters ALL of them within a three state region. I am going to ask her to provide a least one session for us that is a "mock" trial so we can get a feel for what it's like. My tracking instructor has been very helpful in that area of getting us ready for the "test".


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> I'm hoping by next spring she can trial for both nosework and tracking. She does a bit better in nosework than tracking, but we've done more classes and practice with nosework. There are only a couple of trials offered in Michigan for both nosework and tracking, so I need to be ready for them by next May and June.
> 
> I really like my nosework instructor but she hasn't given me any type of indication as to whether Josie is ready or not.  It's a bit frustrating. She also doesn't inform us about upcoming trials. She, on the other hand, enters ALL of them within a three state region. I am going to ask her to provide a least one session for us that is a "mock" trial so we can get a feel for what it's like. My tracking instructor has been very helpful in that area of getting us ready for the "test".


 Funny my nose work instructor is the same way too haha. She does not really given any indication if we are ready or not. "It will take time" Or "They will be ready soon"

So, I'm not sure when but I'll keep with the classes and training in the mean time. But I really want to trial in the Spring as well


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Funny my nose work instructor is the same way too haha. She does not really given any indication if we are ready or not. "It will take time" Or "They will be ready soon"
> 
> So, I'm not sure when but I'll keep with the classes and training in the mean time. But I really want to trial in the Spring as well


My tracking instructor is also a nosework instructor. I think I'll have her do a trial test for me next spring for nosework and tracking. She's very upfront with where Josie and I are at in learning everything, so she'll be honest. Maybe too honest.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I see! Good luck with both tho 

Thinking of tracking, I would be very interested in that for my pups. One day I think I'll really look into it. 

I hope its a lot of fun like Nose Work is for my dogs


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Oh I see! Good luck with both tho
> 
> Thinking of tracking, I would be very interested in that for my pups. One day I think I'll really look into it.
> 
> I hope its a lot of fun like Nose Work is for my dogs


My instructor (Nancy) is different from my nosework instructor (Carolyn). Nancy is also a nosework instructor but not who I take my nosework classes with. She lives an hour away and that's too far for me to travel for an hour class. Tracking is different. We spend all morning or afternoon tracking so it's always worth the trip. 

I love tracking! I love being outside with Josie and the exercise is great! I always have my flags and gear with me, so if we find a nice, open area, I take the opportunity to practice. It's fun watching people stop and watch what we are doing. They are always curious.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow it sounds like tracking is a lot of fun too 

I'm not sure there are any classes near me, but I can look for one in the new year.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Wow it sounds like tracking is a lot of fun too
> 
> I'm not sure there are any classes near me, but I can look for one in the new year.


If you're on facebook, join the AKC Tracking page. That is how I found two of my instructors. One is about 2 hours of north of me. She just happened to be in the same town I go camping at and she had a full Saturday open while I was up there. That was my first lesson. She is also a certified judge and who I will need to go to get Josie certified before we enter a trial. It was a great first lesson and got me totally hooked on the sport. My current instructor is an hour south of me. She works with white German Shepherds from the Rin Tin Tin line. I've enjoyed both instructors and they have been so patient with me.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll look for the AKC Tracking page on Facebook today then. Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

How is the Nose Work training/classes going lately? My instructor told me about the ORT, and she will let me know when they are being offered in the near future. Can't wait to see how my dogs do, and I hope they pass their ORT tests 

I'm hoping for our first trial this year too! Can't wait, and it should be a lot of fun I think


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I volunteered to help at an ORT in my town last fall and thought it looked fun!
I just signed up my 14yr old lab. I thought it would be something fun for him that would be good for an old grumpy dog!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> I volunteered to help at an ORT in my town last fall and thought it looked fun!
> I just signed up my 14yr old lab. I thought it would be something fun for him that would be good for an old grumpy dog!


I applied for an ORT next month, and I hope my dog gets in. I can't apply both dogs, because I would need a second person to handle my other dog. But I'm going to try and get into an ORT in April too.

I'm hoping my dogs do well on their tests in the near future!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My last class for nosework II is this Thursday. This class has lasted forever due to three snow cancellations and two weeks off for Christmas and New Years. Hard to believe our first class was back in November. 

I'm going to take a break for a while or at least until the weather gets a little better here in Michigan. Hoping to pick up our next class in April. Not sure when I'll get a chance to actually enter a trial. There has been talk in our class of doing a nosework workshop which would be more like a mock trial to see how our dogs would do. I would love to try that out before actually entering a trial. 

Good luck to all of you entering. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Melfice said:


> I applied for an ORT next month, and I hope my dog gets in. I can't apply both dogs, because I would need a second person to handle my other dog. But I'm going to try and get into an ORT in April too.
> 
> I'm hoping my dogs do well on their tests in the near future!


Did you ask about doing both dogs in the ORT? I know some clubs out this way will allow if it does not fill. They will run the second dog at the end and put the odor in a different location. 
At a trial this is not possible so you can't enter more than one dog in the same level test but ORTs are different.
We will be entering our Anise ORT in March.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> Did you ask about doing both dogs in the ORT? I know some clubs out this way will allow if it does not fill. They will run the second dog at the end and put the odor in a different location.
> At a trial this is not possible so you can't enter more than one dog in the same level test but ORTs are different.
> We will be entering our Anise ORT in March.


Thanks for the information, and I'll ask if I can enter both dogs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Raider is ready to trial, problem is finding one and then getting in. Nosework is so popular around here there are always wait lists, last one we tried to get in we were #94, so no chance at all in getting in. Had a class last night, search area had lots of distractions, including toys. He thought he had hit the mother lode. Grabbed a toy, ran up to me, fronted perfectly and looked up and seemed to say, hey, mom, look what I got. I cracked up, but told him to find it, so off he went, toy still in mouth. Searched for a bit, dropped the toy and alerted to the find. Good boy, Raider.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Melfice said:


> I applied for an ORT next month, and I hope my dog gets in. I can't apply both dogs, because I would need a second person to handle my other dog. But I'm going to try and get into an ORT in April too.
> 
> I'm hoping my dogs do well on their tests in the near future!


Our club had lots of folks running 2 dogs. They had enough people that they were able to have 2 or 3 different settings of the boxes. So, a person would run 1 dog in the first group and then the 2nd dog in the next group with a different box set up.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My lab had his first class on Tuesday. I think he will like it. It's a nice class for an old dog since it is pretty easy going.
My instructor uses food to build the fun of the search so we won't be doing any odor in this class, just food. I looked into a FDSA class a few years ago on scent work and they started right away with odor, so that was a little different.

Either way, the first class was having boxes with food in it that the dogs were supposed to "find". Boxes with magically appearing food. My dog thought he was in heaven!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I got my email this morning, confirming Kerrie Ann is all set for the ORT next month! I just need to send the check in the mail, and I'll increase the training to get her ready.

I'm waiting for the reply about two dogs, but at least one is all set for the test


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Raider is ready to trial, problem is finding one and then getting in. Nosework is so popular around here there are always wait lists, last one we tried to get in we were #94, so no chance at all in getting in. Had a class last night, search area had lots of distractions, including toys. He thought he had hit the mother lode. Grabbed a toy, ran up to me, fronted perfectly and looked up and seemed to say, hey, mom, look what I got. I cracked up, but told him to find it, so off he went, toy still in mouth. Searched for a bit, dropped the toy and alerted to the find. Good boy, Raider.


Oh very cool! How long did it take for Raider to "alert" you when he finds a find? My two dogs will always find the odor, but I don't think they really alert tho. Kerrie Ann does look at me, then looks back at the find sometimes, but I hope we pass the ORT next month.

I hear each dog does their own thing, so maybe it will come with time


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations on getting in and good luck! 

Our last nosework class for tonight was cancelled for the fourth time due to weather. Tough living here in Michigan.  Unfortunately, they want to schedule the last class for next week on a different day when I'll be out of town.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Melfice said:


> Oh very cool! How long did it take for Raider to "alert" you when he finds a find? My two dogs will always find the odor, but I don't think they really alert tho. Kerrie Ann does look at me, then looks back at the find sometimes, but I hope we pass the ORT next month.
> 
> I hear each dog does their own thing, so maybe it will come with time


 Raider has a rather subtle alert, I have to really pay attention, he looks and sniffs at the find, looks at me and looks and sniffs at the find until I call it.
I started to train him to paw at the find, but decided against that because it's not good if you are searching vehicles and they paw at some one else's car. Another golden in our class has the cutest alert, he sits when he finds it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info. My Rusty does the same thing too, but since I know where the finds are...I reward once he commits to the find. Kerrie Ann, does look at me, and then looks back at the find like I said before. But not always tho

It will be very interesting to see how my pups do on their ORT tests 

In a few months, I hope my dogs are ready for trials. I think it's going to be a blast indeed.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> Congratulations on getting in and good luck!
> 
> Our last nosework class for tonight was cancelled for the fourth time due to weather. Tough living here in Michigan.  Unfortunately, they want to schedule the last class for next week on a different day when I'll be out of town.


Thanks! Yeah Michigan's weather is no joke. Over here in Southern California we have it very easy compared to you 

Good luck on getting that final class done if you can


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

We had a great training class yesterday! My pups did very well, and I'm going to keep training a few times every week (at least). I need to get Kerrie Ann ready for our ORT test at the end of the month!

Oh, and I can't do more than one dog unless I have a different handler etc. I'm going to try and get into a different ORT for Rusty in April if I can.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When I volunteered for the ORT it was funny how all the dogs had different signals for the find.
The best was a little guy that would start jumping and pawing at the box.

Most of the dogs were fairly obvious. I was talking to the judge in between sets and she said that many people with more settle alerts will pull their dogs off of the scent to see if they will go back to it before calling find. After she said that, it was pretty clear that if a dog was just sniffing a random box, the owner could pull it off very easy and they wouldn't necessarily go back to that same box on the next pass. If a dog was at the scent box they might not be so easy to pull off and would always go back to it on the second pass.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> When I volunteered for the ORT it was funny how all the dogs had different signals for the find.
> The best was a little guy that would start jumping and pawing at the box.
> 
> Most of the dogs were fairly obvious. I was talking to the judge in between sets and she said that many people with more settle alerts will pull their dogs off of the scent to see if they will go back to it before calling find. After she said that, it was pretty clear that if a dog was just sniffing a random box, the owner could pull it off very easy and they wouldn't necessarily go back to that same box on the next pass. If a dog was at the scent box they might not be so easy to pull off and would always go back to it on the second pass.


Very good info! Thanks and I'm going to practice with my dogs. Good tip and I'll let everyone here know how Kerrie Ann and I do on the ORT.

I plan on our first trial this year, and I think it will be a blast too.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

that should be subtle alerts, not settle alerts!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I will also say that in at least one that I watched where the dog failed to find the scent, the owner didn't actually direct the dog to sniff all of the boxes. The dog didn't really start sniffing until it got to the back half of the boxes and the owner didn't direct the dog to go back to the boxes it ran past. Unfortunately the scent box was in the front. You could tell the owner wasn't 100% sure when she called find.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I'll remember that when I take my test! Btw, are ORT tests timed or not?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

yes, they are. I think it's something like 2 minutes? I didn't see anyone go over time, most were done in 30-45 seconds. It is 12 boxes lined up in 3 rows. At least that was how ours was.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> yes, they are. I think it's something like 2 minutes? I didn't see anyone go over time, most were done in 30-45 seconds. It is 12 boxes lined up in 3 rows. At least that was how ours was.


Thanks a lot for your helpful info and tips! I'm hoping we will pass the test at the end of the month


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

All the ORTs I have done have been 2 rows of 6 boxes but they can be varied. 
As for the dogs alerting. I am sure you have seen in your class how it varies from dog to dog. Some VERY subtle, so not so subtle. Be very careful to allow the dog to tell you which box and not you tell the dog. By this I mean do not be so quick to stop your movement as sometimes the dogs will feed off your stopping as it is that box. That is why it is very important to do MANY blind hides, so you know how to read your dog. And sometimes if you pull a dog off odor they will be confused and not go back. Again every dog is different. My girl I am currently working can at times go down a row of boxes without sniffing them or bounce from row to row. It is my job as the handler to note where she has and has not sniffed and be sure to go back there if she does not find it in the boxes she has checked. And change her direction on a second pass as the air currents can effect how and where they pick up the scent. 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> All the ORTs I have done have been 2 rows of 6 boxes but they can be varied.
> As for the dogs alerting. I am sure you have seen in your class how it varies from dog to dog. Some VERY subtle, so not so subtle. Be very careful to allow the dog to tell you which box and not you tell the dog. By this I mean do not be so quick to stop your movement as sometimes the dogs will feed off your stopping as it is that box. That is why it is very important to do MANY blind hides, so you know how to read your dog. And sometimes if you pull a dog off odor they will be confused and not go back. Again every dog is different. My girl I am currently working can at times go down a row of boxes without sniffing them or bounce from row to row. It is my job as the handler to note where she has and has not sniffed and be sure to go back there if she does not find it in the boxes she has checked. And change her direction on a second pass as the air currents can effect how and where they pick up the scent.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


This will be very helpful for me, and thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the big weekend! Our first ORT and I hope we pass this Saturday 

I'll let everyone know how it goes, and I'm looking forward to the test. It will be a good exp, and it will help me for Rusty's ORT in the near future too!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Kerrie Ann passed her ORT with flying colors! Under one minute too 

She did great and it was a learning exp for me too. I'll be even better for Rusty's future ORT test in the future!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations Team Kerrie Ann! Way to go.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

This weekend I got into the ORT in San Diego next month for Rusty! I'm sure he will ace his test, and then both my dogs can enter NW1 trials. 

I'm not sure they are "ready" for NW1 trials just yet, but I think it will be a very good exp for us both to enter some in the near future.

The more exp we have as a team, the better and I don't mind entering trials to learn more (outside the class room).

Can't wait to see how Rusty does on his ORT in April!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the big weekend for Rusty and I because we have the ORT on Sunday! This will be extra cool for the pups I think. Kerrie Ann's ORT was local, and Rusty's test will be in San Diego...so that means road trip time 

I need to find some places to take my pups, since we will be out of town. Maybe a trip to the beach after the ORT, but we will see what happens. 

Anyway, please wish us luck this weekend....I'm hoping we will pass the ORT.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty and I are back home, and he aced his test just like Kerrie Ann did! Rusty completed the ORT in 37 seconds. It was a little different with Rusty compared to Kerrie Ann tho.

With Kerrie Ann, she had good body language letting me know when she passed the box with odor. Rusty on the other hand was more subtle, and I almost called Alert on the wrong box. I'm glad I waited to see if Rusty found the right one or not!

What a great day and road trip for my pups and I 

I plan on entering Nose Work trials in the very near future with both dogs! Can't wait for my first trial soon


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats to you, Rusty and Kerrie Ann! We started nosework classes with Kiwi before Christmas. It's very new here where I live. We're having a weekend nosework workshop hosted by the Canadian president of the Sport Dog Detection Association on April 25 and will be doing our DOT (I see yours is called ORT in the U.S.) for wintergreen and pine which are the first 2 scents they teach here.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh very cool and how do you and Kiwi like the nose work class? My pups love the class, and we have been having a blast with it.

Enjoy the nosework workshop btw! I'm sure you will learn a lot from it, and have fun too


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks! Kiwi just loves the class and loves practicing "school" (as we call it) at home.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Good to hear that Kiwi enjoys the training and class 

Soon I need to start really working with my third dog on Nose Work! He is a Pomeranian, so treats need to be much smaller for him. After a few searches, he does not seem that interested in finding more haha.

One day, my plans are to have all three dogs in trials working towards their titles 

Thinking of trials, I'm going to see what's coming up for NW1 in my area. I would like to give it a shot, because it would be a great learning exp for me and my pups


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going to enter both of my dogs for a NW1 trial in my area on Monday, September 7, 2015. Sign ups start in June, and I have a lot of time for training until then.

I hope one of my dogs get in the trial, and it should be a very good learning exp for me and my pup. I hear it's very tough to get into Nose Work trials, but I will keep signing up for trials in my area


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck on getting into the trial.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Good luck on getting into the trial.


Thanks a lot


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Kiwi passed her wintergreen and pine DOTs on Sunday. We were a little concerned when the first 5 dogs that went for their wintergreen all failed :uhoh: but things got better after that and most of the rest passed. We don't have trials or anything yet since it is so new here in Manitoba and there are so few people participating although I understand it is very popular in some Canadian provinces. We'll just continue with it for her enjoyment since she really seems to have fun doing it. She did lose focus for a few seconds a couple times but luckily went back to her searching.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats and in my opinion she did not lose focus. She was picking up the scent off the wall where it was pooling and then followed it back to source. GREAT problem solving by Kiwi!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats and in my opinion she did not lose focus. She was picking up the scent off the wall where it was pooling and then followed it back to source. GREAT problem solving by Kiwi!!


Yes I agree with you 100% she did not lose focus at all, and what a great video! I wish I was able to record my ORT's when I took them


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I signed both my dogs up for the trials in Sept. I hope one of them get into the trial, and it will be a huge learning exp for us if we get in


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I would really, really like to get Noah into nosework. That and dock diving have been the two activities that seem the most fun to me.

But we're in Columbus, GA, and there's NOTHING here for classes on the nosework. All of them are in metro Atlanta, which is a 2 hour drive one way - without traffic. If there's road construction it could be longer. So week day classes would be out. We're already driving 1 hour each way every Tuesday evening for puppy classes. 

I plan to reach out to some of the trainers and see if there are any weekend classes, that may be an option (though sometimes the road construction traffic jams are even worse on the weekends! LOL).


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Small update:

I'm third on the waiting list, so I'm not if I'll get into the trials or not. And I'm 20th on the list with the second dog I entered. 

We will see what happens in the near future!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news! Kerrie Ann and I got into the trial for next month (Labor Day), and I hope we do well haha.

Only issue with Kerrie Ann, and being outside. She wants to chase things and it's very hard to get her to focus. She is a Brittany, and they go crazy when they are outside lol

I'm going to try and have her search at parks to see if I can get her to stay focused on searching. Other than that, I think Kerrie Ann is more than ready to begin trials


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yesterday was the big day!!! I wake up get ready, go outside to the car...and it has a ton of oil on the ground!! I could not make the trial, and I'm upset about it.

It would had been a great learning exp for Kerrie Ann and I 

I hope we get into a different trial in the near future, but there is nothing planned in my area right now. One trial, but I don't think I'll have a chance of getting into etc.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I got a spot in a trial in Northern California next month! I was #14 and #15 on the waiting list. This time, I want to take Rusty and see how he does in a trial....I have learned a lot in my first trial, but it won't be any easier I'm sure haha

Rusty will enjoy the road trip in December


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have not kept up to date with this thread.
Back in October Brooke passed her NW1 trial.
And in June Oriana passed her NW2 trial and is entered in her first NW3 trial this Saturday


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito and I have just taken up nosework 3 weeks ago. He thinks it's a blast!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Nosework is a blast. Tugg passed all three of his ORT scent tests a couple weeks ago, with my husband handling him. I am very proud of both of them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not at all surprised tugg passed all 3, but was shocked at who was handling him!!! Way to go tuggie!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, several months ago I asked Danny if he wanted to come to Nosework class with me and train Tugg for me. I thought he'd say no, or go and lose interest. It appears he loves it and he and Tugg are doing a great job. The plan is now to find some trials in the coming year for both Tugg and Raider. Tugg is actually a better Nosework dog than Raider. He is methodical and has a lovely alert when he finds the odor.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well our first NW3 trial is behind us but while we earned no ribbons Oriana did an admirable job. While we had no false alerts I was quite sure at the end with only having found 7 hides it was likely we left some behind. And as I thought, we did, we missed 2 - 1 in exterior and 1 in containers. And it was apparently the most difficult of NW3 tests as 9 of 28 passed. She worked very well in all 4 elements, although the vehicle start was a little shakey. We were at a camp and vehicles were right on water's edge with WHITE swans and ducks on the water. Oriana took about 45 seconds before I could get her to start the vehicle search. :doh:


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty and I got into the trial in Northern California that takes place next weekend! It will be a nice road trip, and I hope we do well in it 

I learned a lot from my first NW1 trial, so I hope to improve next week.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had a Nosework clinic yesterday on corners and channels with Nancy Reyes as the presenter. We feel very fortunate Nancy has been so instrumental with our club in developing and teaching our Nosework classes. We have several wonderful events coming up this year with her, an ORT, a C Wags Trial, a clinic on searching vehicles and a UKC trial. We had so much fun yesterday and what is great, the dogs had fun too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are debating entering an ORT for all 3 scents in about a month....considering we haven't introduced 2 of the scents yet, I'm not sure. But he's solid on birch, and I'm pretty sure he'll just transfer it over to the other 2 scents immediately. The first time he smells them may be at the ORT!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> We are debating entering an ORT for all 3 scents in about a month....considering we haven't introduced 2 of the scents yet, I'm not sure. But he's solid on birch, and I'm pretty sure he'll just transfer it over to the other 2 scents immediately. The first time he smells them may be at the ORT!


He should do fine. Where is the ORT you are thinking of entering at? Stone City is having one May 7.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We've been going to torbels canine connection near farm and fleet, she's holding one April 3. Which organization does stone city have? Is it NACSW ?
When/where is the UKC trial?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> We've been going to torbels canine connection near farm and fleet, she's holding one April 3. Which organization does stone city have? Is it NACSW ?
> When/where is the UKC trial?


That's where I thought you might go. Yolanda is very nice. We have NACSW, but also are branching out into C-Wags and UKC. The ORT will be NACSW. Our UKC trial isn't till November, Nancy Reyes from ForYourCanine will be putting it on at our facility. Nancy is the one who helped us start our Nosework Program, she was our instructor for a while, now we have Jill Snyder doing it who is also very good. It wasn't easy getting this sport going at Stone City, we had a lot of resistance because it isn't an AKC sport, but the ones who take it love it. It is a blast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me know when the UKC trial is....we might join you 



my4goldens said:


> That's where I thought you might go. Yolanda is very nice. We have NACSW, but also are branching out into C-Wags and UKC. The ORT will be NACSW. Our UKC trial isn't till November, Nancy Reyes from ForYourCanine will be putting it on at our facility. Nancy is the one who helped us start our Nosework Program, she was our instructor for a while, now we have Jill Snyder doing it who is also very good. It wasn't easy getting this sport going at Stone City, we had a lot of resistance because it isn't an AKC sport, but the ones who take it love it. It is a blast.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

This is Tugg on Saturday. The person at the end of the leash is my husband. They both are doing a great job and we are having so much fun with our dogs.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> This is Tugg on Saturday. The person at the end of the leash is my husband. They both are doing a great job and we are having so much fun with our dogs.


Awesome picture and thanks for sharing with us all 

Small update. I did not get into the Fillmore NW1 trials in April, but I did get into the ORT next month tho!

Both of my dogs has their Birch ORT passed and completed, but I'm going to test Rusty on Anise next month. Also, I'll be testing Kerrie Ann on Clove so I'm hoping we will all pass the ORT's with flying colors soon!

I hope there are more NW1 trials in the area soon....Kerrie Ann almost got her title last summer, and I'm ready to try again haha


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We entered both dogs in two UKC Element trials today, containers, in Novice A. My husband handled Tugg and I handled Raider. Both dogs qualified, and Raider took first place, found the source in 8 seconds. Very proud of both dogs, and especially my husband. He was thrilled when he got his ribbons.


----------



## kmb (Apr 24, 2009)

I would love to get into this with my Mia but we do not have any groups that I know of around me. :-(. I live in Northern WI and my sister who lives 4 hours away is doing this with her dog. Thats sort of far to drive though. 
Karen


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Duplicate post


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kmb said:


> I would love to get into this with my Mia but we do not have any groups that I know of around me. :-(. I live in Northern WI and my sister who lives 4 hours away is doing this with her dog. Thats sort of far to drive though.
> Karen



Not sure where in WI these folks are located with regard to you.


----------



## kmb (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks AmbikaGR
The closest one would be hudson and that is a little over an hour away. I have been in contact with her wondering if she knew anyone closer. She said she didn't. I have not ruled her out yet since in the summer I would not mind the drive. It's the winter that I would not even chance it. Most of those others are at least a 3 hour drive


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> We entered both dogs in two UKC Element trials today, containers, in Novice A. My husband handled Tugg and I handled Raider. Both dogs qualified, and Raider took first place, found the source in 8 seconds. Very proud of both dogs, and especially my husband. He was thrilled when he got his ribbons.


Awesome job! My first trial I messed up, but Kerrie Ann found all the hinds...I was so proud of her 

This Sunday, we have our ORT's and I'm sure both my dogs will pass them! Wish us luck tho haha


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck! Hope you do well!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Good luck! Hope you do well!


Thanks much. We are testing for Clove and Anise this weekend


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I signed us up for birch, anise, and clove on April 3rd. This is rather hilarious, since he's only met anise last week and has yet to encounter clove.
Talk about blind faith in your dog!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I signed us up for birch, anise, and clove on April 3rd. This is rather hilarious, since he's only met anise last week and has yet to encounter clove.
> Talk about blind faith in your dog!


you won't have a problem. once they have birch, anise and clove are easy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that's what our instructor said. And now that I know SCKC is having an ORT a month later it's not a big deal.



my4goldens said:


> you won't have a problem. once they have birch, anise and clove are easy.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> I signed us up for birch, anise, and clove on April 3rd. This is rather hilarious, since he's only met anise last week and has yet to encounter clove.
> Talk about blind faith in your dog!


Good luck and I'm sure your dog will do just fine


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

class last night and both dogs rocked. Raider is a fast worker, Tugg is more methodical. 
And did some practicing this afternoon with cyprus scent, dogs have been introduced to it but thought we'd have a little refresher course. Dogs rocked again.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty and Kerrie Ann passed their ORT's today with flying colors! I'm so proud of them, and I hope to finish up the two last ORT's in the near future. 

They are 2 out of the 3 so far, and next month there is an ORT in my area. I hope to get into it, and complete the ORT's soon enough


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito easily passed all 3 odors today in his ORT, his longest *search* was 18 seconds. He's a good boy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito easily passed all 3 odors today in his ORT, his longest *search* was 18 seconds. He's a good boy.



Congrats ! I knew he wouldn't have a problem. Tugg has all three of his ORT's, Raider only has birch and anise. I was going to sign him up for Clove at our ORT May 7, but I don't think I am. It seems to me he is failing some health wise. Still doing some of that gagging/choking thing, and his back end seems to be getting a little weak. Chances of us ever getting much farther with him is slim, so why bother. We are doing a C-Wags trial with both dogs in May, them maybe do some more UKC stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Raider . Maybe we can do some UKC stuff too.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Did anyone else go to the Fillmore trial this weekend? We were there on Saturday!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Garou said:


> Did anyone else go to the Fillmore trial this weekend? We were there on Saturday!


No I did not get into it, and I really hoped I would be in the trial 

How did you do btw? Did you earn a title yesterday?


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Melfice said:


> No I did not get into it, and I really hoped I would be in the trial
> 
> How did you do btw? Did you earn a title yesterday?


Aw, sorry you didn't make it in! I know a LOT of folks that were hoping to go to this one - there are so few Level 1s, it seems... It took us a year to get into one!

We did get a title yesterday! :yippee: And third place overall! I was so proud of my guy.  Look forward to seeing you at a future trial!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Way to go!



QUOTE=Garou;6442210]Aw, sorry you didn't make it in! I know a LOT of folks that were hoping to go to this one - there are so few Level 1s, it seems... It took us a year to get into one!

We did get a title yesterday! :yippee: And third place overall! I was so proud of my guy.  Look forward to seeing you at a future trial![/QUOTE]


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Garou said:


> Aw, sorry you didn't make it in! I know a LOT of folks that were hoping to go to this one - there are so few Level 1s, it seems... It took us a year to get into one!
> 
> We did get a title yesterday! :yippee: And third place overall! I was so proud of my guy.  Look forward to seeing you at a future trial!


Wow awesome job you two! Did you see the Element Specialty trials in August? They will be in Burbank, and I'm hoping to get into the Element trials this summer. 

I think the Element Specialty trials will be a lot of fun, and a good learning exp as well


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Ooh, thanks for the heads up, Melfice! We've never done Element Specialty trials, I will have to check it out! Burbank is the perfect location for us! Hope to see you there... And thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Garou said:


> Ooh, thanks for the heads up, Melfice! We've never done Element Specialty trials, I will have to check it out! Burbank is the perfect location for us! Hope to see you there... And thank you for the kind words!


Np, and I hope you get into the Element Specialty trials as well. You can earn titles, and it's more focused on one element...which I think will be a lot of fun indeed


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and Raider both earned their C-Wags Level one scent titles today and earned legs toward level two. Tugg is handed by my husband, Raider by me. Tugg is entered in a NACSW Level one trial the first weekend of June, I didn't enter Raider, he is starting to really slow down, has the beginning of laryngeal paralysis and his stamina just isn't what it used to be. We are having fun, and I am very proud of my husband and Tugg, they are doing a great job.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo, way to go!!




my4goldens said:


> Tugg and Raider both earned their C-Wags Level one scent titles today and earned legs toward level two. Tugg is handed by my husband, Raider by me. Tugg is entered in a NACSW Level one trial the first weekend of June, I didn't enter Raider, he is starting to really slow down, has the beginning of laryngeal paralysis and his stamina just isn't what it used to be. We are having fun, and I am very proud of my husband and Tugg, they are doing a great job.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had a fun weekend at a UKC Nosework Trial. Raider and I earned his Novice Interior, Novice Vehicle and one leg towards his Novice Exterior Title, with two third place finishes.  Last search for us was Exterior, it was 90 degrees out and a long walk from the practice boxes to the search area. He struggles some in the heat, and I called the alert too soon. But I am still very very proud of my sweet boy. And my husband and Tugg rocked it, they qualified in all six trials they were in, and combined with the Novice Container Title they had earned previously, earns them the UKC Novice Nosework Title !!!! Very proud of them !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! Congrats to you, Raider, Danny and Tugg!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty and I were at the Dana Point Trial on Monday, and he aced the trial! This was Rusty's first NW trial, and he earned his NW1 title  

I'm so proud of the pup, and we will cont. training to get ready for NW2 trials, and I still want to get into the Elements trials as well. Rusty was so focused at the trial...all he wanted to do was search for the odor haha


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and my husband earned two legs towards their C-Wags Three Nosework title today. Very proud of these two. Too hot for Raider, his LP is causing him issues, it makes his breathing a little difficult, he is mouth breathing, causing him issues with finding scent. Think any trialing with him will be put off till it cools off.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been doing Noseworks for a couple of years now. I just started to compete this year. I go to trials put on by Performance Scent Dogs. This is a much more relaxed and enjoyable atmosphere than NACSW (so I'm told).
Riley has earned 4 Novice titles so far. Buildings, Containers, Distance, and Exterior. We are on to Advanced classes next.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Kerrie Ann and I got into the NW1 in Simi Valley next month! Can't wait for the trial, and I hope we title so I can complete the NW1 trials for both dogs


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito earned his UKC novice containers, novice exteriors, and novice vehicles this weekend, plus one leg toward his novice interiors. (We only entered interiors once due to a conflict with his CERF exam this afternoon). He even got a nice first place in interiors. All in all a good weekend, but passing the eye exam was the highlight  .


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito earned his UKC novice containers, novice exteriors, and novice vehicles this weekend, plus one leg toward his novice interiors. (We only entered interiors once due to a conflict with his CERF exam this afternoon). He even got a nice first place in interiors. All in all a good weekend, but passing the eye exam was the highlight  .


Congrats !! Nosework is fun. And I like UKC Nosework. Where did you trial at?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We were at for your k9. Long days!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Got a couple of photos from the Nosework trial, thought I'd share them. The first set (red background) shows a container search in the first photo, (notice he alerts by shoving his whole head in the box), the last photo in red shows an exterior search, where the odor is hidden under the fallen broom. This is novice level.
In the blue set, first photo Tito figures out which car it's on. Middle photo, he narrows it down to the middle of the front end, and final photo, he indicates that it is under the license plate. Yep. Good boy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and my husband got another leg towards their level 3 C-Wags title today. I didn't enter Raider, wasn't sure if we were going to be able to crate inside and the weather is miserable outside. Proud of both my husband and Tugg.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Fun day at Nosework trials. It's a really low stress, fun thing to do with your dogs. Tito had a good day, went 6 for 6, got his UKC Novice Nosework title (NN), plus his container element title toward the Advanced title with a few second places and a third place, and best of all, 2 passes toward his Handler Discrimination Novice title. It's a really fun title, he has to identify my smell on a glove in a sealed box among 12 boxes. The other 11 are empty at the novice level. I was particularly proud of him because the boxes were securely taped shut, and not many dogs passed. They literally covered the entire seam of the box with duct tape! 
Tito says....yeah yeah, more titles, more ribbons, YAWWWWNNNN. What's the big deal. Send food.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Grats! Those are a lot of nice ribbons


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Very very proud to announce my husband and our dog, Tugg earned his NW 1 title today. It's been a long road, tons of training but they rocked it. Completed all four searches in 1 minute, 33 seconds, which didn't earn a placement, but still a very good time. We are giddy with joy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Very very proud to announce my husband and our dog, Tugg earned his NW 1 title today. It's been a long road, tons of training but they rocked it. Completed all four searches in 1 minute, 33 seconds, which didn't earn a placement, but still a very good time. We are giddy with joy.


Results are posted on the NACSW web site, Tugg finished in 6th place out of 45 over all. Very happy and proud. Now on to NW 2.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Took a picture of our Tugg today with his ribbon, NACSW gives out really nice rosettes. Tugg could care less about the ribbon, all he knows is he got to spend a fun day with us, sniff out stuff and get a yummy bone at the end of the day. And that's what's most important.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Took a picture of our Tugg today with his ribbon, NACSW gives out really nice rosettes. Tugg could care less about the ribbon, all he knows is he got to spend a fun day with us, sniff out stuff and get a yummy bone at the end of the day. And that's what's most important.


Congrats! Good stuff all of you with your pups!

I just got into two trials with both my dogs. Rusty will be in a NW2, and Kerrie Ann will be in a NW1 trial in May 

Wish me luck, and I hope both dogs will title in a few months!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and I have had two sets of classes in beginner Nosework, a total of 12 lessons. We missed a couple because we were on vacation so only attended 10 out of the 12. But we practice at home too. I am amazed at how fast they learn this sport, at the end of the last class we were searching for birch odor only, not paired with food and my puppy nailed it. My goal is to have him ready for at least his birch ORT in July, hopefully though we will be ready for all three odors. I have found from past experience once they get birch, the other ones are easy for the dogs. Now we will be working on a reliable alert behavior from him. Not sure which one we will reinforce, I like a paw alert but that can be tricky when you are working vehicles. Right now he gives me one of three, a sit, a paw or a look back at me and then nose on the odor. Love it when it starts to click for nosework dogs and they get the game.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

got the pictures from when my husband and Tugg earned their NW 1. I love this picture. I think it perfectly shows what a Nosework dog and handler should be. Handler is out of the way, dog is on odor and the paw alert is perfect. I am very proud of them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great photo!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Today Kerrie Ann aced the NW1 trial, and she has her title now 

I'm so proud of her, and I'm glad both my dogs have their NW1 titles. Now the wait for some NW2 trials, even tho Rusty was in one yesterday, but my car broke down on the way to the trial! 

Oh well, at least the whole weekend was not a bust tho!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and my husband were in their first NW 2 trial on Saturday. No title, but they did very well. Aced vehicles and containers, there were two rooms in interiors, with three hides, found two out of the three. Missed the exterior hide,
it was in a garbage can. Only 12 out of 37 teams titled. Next one they might try to get in isn't till October. I am very proud of them. I can't wait for my Tripp has enough experience to start trialing. I have retired Raider, he doesn't have the stamina any more, he does love the sport but I won't put him in a situation that could affect his health.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito finished his UKC advanced nosework title today with 2 passes in vehicles. Even went high in trial with a blazing 5.81 seconds. This despite not having done any nosework of any kind since May.
He doesn't understand the ribbon thing, though. Thinks it's boring!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito finished his UKC advanced nosework title today with 2 passes in vehicles. Even went high in trial with a blazing 5.81 seconds. This despite not having done any nosework of any kind since May.
> He doesn't understand the ribbon thing, though. Thinks it's boring!


Congrats ! You going to do any AKC Scentwork? Tugg and Danny are entered in a couple trials November 4. I didn't enter Tripp, he needs a little more confidence. We are going to play in C-Wags and UKC with him probably till next year, then will hop into AKC and maybe NACSW. Planning on trying for his ORT's in December up at Foryourk9. We have all three dogs entered in some UKC trials in November too, Raider only needs one more leg for his novice exterior, which will give him his UKC Novice Nosework title. But he is really slowing down, and his stamina is limited at times. If he is too tired, I will just pull him, but he can still go and spend the day with us.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I think Tito is done with trials unless I do the (tracking) VST with him. They are just too expensive, take all day, and he *really* doesn't need any more titles!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and my husband, first time in AKC Scentwork. Qualified 7 times out of 8, the day was long, weather was horrendous. So not disappointed in all that in their last exterior search Tugg missed it. And They got first place in both of their buried hide searches, and third place in one of their interior searches, in big classes. Very very proud of these two.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations! What a nice picture.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

my4goldens said:


> Tugg and my husband, first time in AKC Scentwork. Qualified 7 times out of 8...



Congrats! great teamwork! and a nice photo


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

just got home from a UKC nosework trial. Raider finally finished his Novice Nosework Title, now he is officially retired.
My husband and Tugg earned their Superior Container and Superior Exterior titles today, qualifying 4 times out of 4, three first places, one third place and two High In Trials. Very proud of them. We go back tomorrow, Trippy is going to try and earn his Novice Vehicle title, and Tugg and Danny are entered in Superior Interior and Vehicle searches, hopefully will do well.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

just got home. Tripp qualified once today in vehicles, it rained his second run and turned his brain to puppy mush.
Tugg and Danny qualified in all four runs today, earning their UKC interiors and vehicles titles, which gave them their UKC Superior title, with four first places, and four more high in trials. They were rock stars.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

picture of the dogs with their ribbons from this weekend. Tugg earned most of them.


----------

